

DJ Social  - DJSocialApp

Hi Team. Thought you may be interested and if you would like more information please do not hesitate to contact us.&lt;p&gt;DJ Social is a music application where a player can log in to their profile &amp; mix on two channels any type of genre&#x2F;music they choose like a DJ. The user operates a mixing desk (similar to Traktor &amp; Serato) to make these mixes while also being able to use loops, effects &amp; mark cue points on their chosen tracks. Simply a really fun way to play with your own music. We are also incorporating the option of mixing a whole range of music samples that can be purchased in the app store as an extra such as guitar solos, electro basslines &amp; drum packs.&lt;p&gt;The world has seen to date many DJ applications which allow mixes to be made &amp; recorded but there is nothing after this point that can further engage &amp; enhance the customers experience. DJ Social set out to change this &amp; have now developed a way which we would love to work together with you further on as we know it can lead to your business increasing its customer base &amp; opening brand new revenue streams.&lt;p&gt;Since day one we have made sure that no matter what your skill set may be in regards to music or mixing experience anyone will be able to use this application with much ease. So many other music apps are very difficult to operate without prior knowledge&#x2F;experience so again this gives further strength to why we have developed this application.
======
hardwaresofton
Might want to include a link to the app/what device it's for/etc

